# Aus Jbuilder projekt exe datei machen???



## Guest (12. Mrz 2004)

weiß jemand wie man mit hilfe von jbuilder, dass projekt in eine exe datei packen kann??

ich habs schon mit JSmoothgen probiert...aber er schreibt immer "Could not find the main class"
hab schon alle klasse ausprobiert...haut aber irgendwie nicht hin!!


----------



## bygones (12. Mrz 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habs schon mit JSmoothgen probiert...aber er schreibt immer "Could not find the main class"
> hab schon alle klasse ausprobiert...haut aber irgendwie nicht hin!!


Du musst nicht alle Klassen ausprobieren, sondern die die Main Methode hat ! 
Bei JBuilder weiß ich es leider nicht !


----------



## Tobias (12. Mrz 2004)

Welcher JBuilder ist es denn? Version? Developer, Foundation, Enterprise?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## nemonix (12. Mrz 2004)

JBuilder 5 Enterprise Edition

Wir haben aber auch die Version 9 in der schule!!

//
Die Main Class laut JBuilder ist bei mir Application1, aber damit funktionierst trotzdem nicht
jdk ist 1.4.1

thx


----------



## nemonix (18. Mrz 2004)

weiß hier keiner wie ´dies gehen könnte???


----------



## biker126 (18. Mrz 2004)

bei mir gings auch nicht...


----------



## nemonix (18. Mrz 2004)

mttlerweile bin ich draufgekommen dass ein debug mode dabei is...dort zeigt er keinen fehler an!!

die main methode ist ausgewählt.

weiß jemand WIE und mit WELCHER Version von JBuilder man eine EXE datei machen kann??


----------



## Reality (18. Mrz 2004)

Hi,
mit der Enterprise-Edition geht das so.
Auf den Menüpunkt Wizard und dann steht da irgendwas mit Native... dann immer auf weiter klicken, am Ende kann man sich aussuchen, ob man nun exe machen will oder linux oder macformate.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## nemonix (18. Mrz 2004)

@Reality

also ich hab da mal den Jbuilder 5 enterprise

unter wizard sind nur:

archie builder
implement interface
override Methods
(nichtanwählbar) EJB
User DataModule
(nichtanwählbar) Use COBAR Interface
Resource Strings


wär fein wennst mir da weiterhelfen könntest...


----------



## nemonix (18. Mrz 2004)

Für alle die mit JBuilder und JSmooth aus einem Projekt eine exe datei erstellen wollen, hier ne kleine anleitung:

Projekt unter Wizards/Archiv Builder --->BASIC

ein projektname.jar file erstellen

dies im JSmooth unter JAVA Application / Embeded JAR auswählen

dann die main class ( bei JBuilder Application: default ist "Application1") auswählen und fertig...


----------



## Reality (19. Mrz 2004)

@nemonix: Beim neuner geht es jedenfalls so.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

